# First show! What to expect?



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

where abouts int he world are you?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

faye said:


> where abouts int he world are you?


Scotland.
:shock: today's the day.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

UK showing for sectionB's is tweed jacket, trousers and neat shoes you can run in. Shirt tie, hair back neatly in a bun and either a velvet riding hat, trilby or beadler, brown gloves.

for ridden classes swap the trousers for cream or canary jods, the shoes for short brown boots and the hat for a navy velvet riding hat preferably with cream leather harness

Inhand classes will run like this:
Enter the ring on the right rein, walk round the track untill the stweard stops you in one corner. trot to the back of the line when asked to. you will then be called into line so keep an eye on the steward.

You will then individually be asked to stand your horse up for the judge who will look at conformation, then you will be asked to walk away from the judge at trot back. Trot back Directly towards the judge (she will get out the way) and then round the back of the line. Judges pet peeves are those that dont trot directly back!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I was so nervous that my mouth was so dry i could barely talk! We came last in both classes (whoops) but it's the experience that counts. My number fell off during the in hand class and by the time we done the ridden class Eddie was fed up, and i had a splitting headache from him screaming every 5 minutes. 
I was so un-prepared, especially for the ridden class (no tweed jacket, my jodhpurs were black and i still had my nose ring in) 
But for my first ever show and him only being broken for like a week and being so un-prepared i like to think we gave it a good bash.
Here's a few pictures from the show, i am aware i am far too big to be his jockey (another reason i was unsure about the ridden class) And my boss told me his tail was filthy. Yay us.


----------

